# 2nd try at emersed start aka the happy hippo



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

ok seeing as my first try to grow emersed ended with dead HC my second try ill ask you guys to tell me what i'm doing right/wrong.

i started with Potting soil mix
then a layer of red sand I had laying around (like you guys dont have sand lying around)

then i carefully placed a chia hippo in the middle (like you guys dont have a hippo lying around)

placed a few extra plant in there (to see what will live and what will die unless it all dies like last time)

so here it is









after this picture was taken i put a plastic cover over the hippo, 








sry it taken from kinda far away i wanted to show where the light was coming from


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Put in a flake of oatmeal once a week to provide a supply of CO2 for the plants. With the cover on, there is going to be very little air exchange, and the system could easily become CO2 limited. Instead of oatmeal, you could add small amounts of dried green leaves or grass clippings. These would provide nutrients as they decompose along with CO2. Oatmeal is mostly starch, and it doesn't provide very much in the way of nutrients. Java fern (Microsorum) grows especially well in this kind of setup.


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks for the tip HeyPK ^.^


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

now ive seen it all... using an aerogarden to grow aquarium plants. lol


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

whats wrong with that, it a good light and it has a biult in timer 

(me and my gf decided we didnt like Hydroponics herbs so as long as we have the light might as well use it)


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

quick update everything in my hippo tank looks like its dieing but the moss, im assuming it the leafs dieing off cuz there use to being in water


----------

